# In 3 years, what's your starting lineup?



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

Probably safe to assume that Roy, Aldridge and Oden are in everyone's starting lineup. My other 2 players are Rudy and Batum.

In 3 years I think Rudy will be in the starting lineup. I know this was debated some time ago, but I think that we will see a Roy/Rudy/Bayless substitution pattern. Roy is going to have to play some PG and I think he will be the starting PG in 3 years. This doesn't mean that Roy will play PG exclusively, but by starting Roy at PG he can try to get other players involved early. Or if the team needs him to score, he can take matters into his own hands. Nate (or whoever is coach) might play Rudy as 6th man (like Pop has done with Manu), but I doubt it.

At SF -- I think Batum will develop into a nice complement to the other 4. I think he will really help with the transition game, both by getting steals and starting the break and in running the wings and finishing. He may not be the best SF we have, but I think he will be the best option for SF. 

Obviously, there could be trades, but I think that could be a very good starting lineup in 3 years.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

Oden, Aldridge, Webster, Roy and Bayless.

I really see a Roy and Bayless back court being the best in the league in 3 years. They're both extraordinarily talented and they both play well with and without the ball. Call me crazy, but other than a handful of untouchable players like Daron Williams, CP3, etc. I can't imagine anyone else being a better fit next to Roy then Bayless.

I'm also saying Martell breaks out this year to become the defensive stopper / outside shooter prototype small forward that's all the rage since Bruce Bowen first had success with the Spurs. Sure it seems to make the cap space plan kind of useless and we wouldn't be doing a whole bunch of deals. But who cares? We'd have that guy we need to take the defensive assignment on the toughest wing player and spread the floor so the rest of our guys can work their magic.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Hopefully teaching in a local high schoo....oooh, the TRAIL BLAZERS..

my bad.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

bayless and outlaw...


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Oden, Aldridge and Roy are near sure things. Bayless is most likely as the PG in 3 years, Rudy the most likely 6th man. As far as SF, I am not so sure that we have our future SF on our team right now. 3 yeaars is a long time to try and consolidate and grab a different SF. 

But, If Webster, Outlaw and Batum are all on the team, my guess is that it will be Outlaw.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

I don't think it will be Outlaw simply because he works better with more shot opportunities. Even if his dribbling and passing improves, I think I'd rather have him and Rudy (if he's not starting) as a great 1-2 punch off of the bench. Kind of like what Ben Gordon and Manu do. They aren't worse than 5 players on their teams, but they come off the bench to keep the team going.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

I can hear the boos coming, but this would be my dream lineup and it can happen without needing any trades, if Kobe agrees to sign with us instead of resigning with the Lakers. He would end up in a better lineup than Jordan ever had- likely with two other all stars and two near all stars.

Bayless
Roy
Kobe
Aldridge
Oden

* Kobe is a freeagent next year- a real one- as he will likely opt out of his contract and be unrestricted. We can have the space by renouncing players to offer him the Max.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> I can hear the boos coming, but this would be my dream lineup and it can happen without needing any trades, if Kobe agrees to sign with us instead of resigning with the Lakers. He would end up in a better lineup than Jordan ever had- likely with two other all stars and two near all stars.
> 
> Bayless
> Roy
> ...


Whether we should get Kobe or not, I have a hard time seeing him leave LA. He is loved in LA -- lots of marketing opportunities, and his team just made it to the NBA finals.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

Well first you got to think about this. In 3 years from now we will probably have 3 max contracts in Oden, Aldridge and Roy then Rudy and Bayless will probably want near max. My question and my only fear is how many max contracts can a team have?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

BlazerFan22 said:


> Well first you got to think about this. In 3 years from now we will probably have 3 max contracts in Oden, Aldridge and Roy then Rudy and Bayless will probably want near max. My question and my only fear is how many max contracts can a team have?


As many as Paul Allen wants.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Bayless
Roy
Kobe
Aldridge
Oden


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Bayless, Roy, Batum, Aldridge, Oden with Outlaw and Rudy being the first off the bench. I actually don't think that our 8th man in our future rotation (i don't think Pryz, Frye or Blake will be with us in 3 years) isn't on the team yet. Our 8th man will be someone who can play PF and C and be a good backup for a nice big rotation (travis can also play some backup PF if needed).


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Bayless and Batum. 

And I have a strong feeling that Rudy will be playing somewhere else for some reason.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

MrJayremmie said:


> Our 8th man will be someone who can play PF and C and be a good backup for a nice big rotation (travis can also play some backup PF if needed).


You mean like Channing Frye?


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

batum doesn't give the outside presence that webster does so i still see webster in the starting lineup.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> You mean like Channing Frye?


yea, but i don't think he will be on our team in 3 years. I think he will be able to get a starting spot in this league.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

MrJayremmie said:


> yea, but i don't think he will be on our team in 3 years. I think he will be able to get a starting spot in this league.


would u rather have starting job or championship ring?


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Its just a prediction...


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

MrJayremmie said:


> yea, but i don't think he will be on our team in 3 years. I think he will be able to get a starting spot in this league.


That's a good point. I think he definitely has the potential to start on a decent amount of teams in the next couple of years. Depends on what he wants. I think we're going to encounter this issue with pretty much everyone outside of the big 3 at some point. Do they stay for a bit less money, or go elsewhere in search of being "the man"?


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Using only players the Blazers have now:

Bayless
Roy
Batum
Aldridge
Oden

But I'd be surprised if the roster was so static that we already have all the main players the team will use for the next decade. I think that while Batum has a chance to be a very good player, he's too far from it today to project it as a high likelihood. Thus, I think there's a good chance that small forward is filled either with a free agent signing or a trade. I think at the very least Batum will be a rotation player. His athleticism and desire to play good defense suggests a pretty good floor for him, I think.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

Zybot said:


> Whether we should get Kobe or not, I have a hard time seeing him leave LA. He is loved in LA -- lots of marketing opportunities, and his team just made it to the NBA finals.


I agree- it looked more likely before last season.

The Lakers look like contenders for the foreseeable future...though it'll be interesting to see what they do with Gasol/Bynum and Odom.

But I've always thought it was at least possible to get Kobe- unlike the Paul/Deron situation.


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

Since people are putting Kobe in the mix...

I go with...
Chris Paul
Brandon Roy
Kobe Bryant
LeBron James
Dwight Howard


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Nate4Prez said:


> Since people are putting Kobe in the mix...
> 
> I go with...
> Chris Paul
> ...


Howard over Oden? The rest is good planning!


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2 (May 23, 2008)

Why would Kobe come to Portland? I know we have a bright future and all, but this guy was born to be in the bright lights of LA, I can't see him coming to a city like Portland.

I also think his ego is too big to basically admit he needs the help of a big man to win championships. i.e. Greg Oden (Roy and Aldridge don't hurt either)


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

OdenRoyLMA2 said:


> Why would Kobe come to Portland? I know we have a bright future and all, but this guy was born to be in the bright lights of LA, I can't see him coming to a city like Portland.
> 
> I also think his ego is too big to basically admit he needs the help of a big man to win championships. i.e. Greg Oden (Roy and Aldridge don't hurt either)


By...num?


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2 (May 23, 2008)

B-Roy said:


> By...num?



Who?


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

Nate4Prez said:


> Since people are putting Kobe in the mix...
> 
> I go with...
> Chris Paul
> ...



Kobe is the only one that can opt out after next season- i.e. when we have salary cap room. The rest will be under contract.

But, you probably knew that, right?


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

OdenRoyLMA2 said:


> Who?


He's going to get the help from Bynum.....


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2 (May 23, 2008)

Bynum who?

Oh yeah, the 2nd coming of Kareem, how could I forget.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

OdenRoyLMA2 said:


> Bynum who?
> 
> Oh yeah, the 2nd coming of Kareem, how could I forget.


How about Oden, Second coming of Wilt.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

BlazerFan22 said:


> Well first you got to think about this. In 3 years from now we will probably have 3 max contracts in Oden, Aldridge and Roy then Rudy and Bayless will probably want near max. My question and my only fear is how many max contracts can a team have?





Dan said:


> As many as Paul Allen wants.


Isen't there some sort of limit to dollar amounts for each team to spend though? If not then I don't really think there is any question that the Blazers will be the highest salary team.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

BlazerFan22 said:


> Isen't there some sort of limit to dollar amounts for each team to spend though? If not then I don't really think there is any question that the Blazers will be the highest salary team.


I think there is just a luxury tax.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

B-Roy said:


> How about Oden, Second coming of Wilt.


Please, don't say such blasphemous things...he's the next coming of Russell.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

BlazerFan22 said:


> Isen't there some sort of limit to dollar amounts for each team to spend though? If not then I don't really think there is any question that the Blazers will be the highest salary team.


Not if you're re-signing your own players.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

BlazerFan22 said:


> Isen't there some sort of limit to dollar amounts for each team to spend though? If not then I don't really think there is any question that the Blazers will be the highest salary team.


There's a salary cap, but teams are allowed to exceed it to sign players that have been under contract with them for at least the previous three consecutive years (which is known as "Larry Bird rights").

All the players the Blazers have drafted in the first round will qualify.


----------



## MrWonderful (May 18, 2003)

*Your NBA Champion Portland TrailBlazers!*

Starting at Center, NBA 2008-09 Rookie of the Year and 2-Time Defensive player of the year, from Ohio State: Greg Oden

Starting at Forward, 2009-10 Scoring Champion, from Texas: LaMarcus Aldridge

Starting at Forward, Last Season's NBA Finals MVP, from Starkville HS: Travis Outlaw

Starting at Guard, the 3-Time All-Star from Washington: Brandon Roy

And Starting at Guard, Olympic World Champion from Spain and Joventut Badalona: Rudy Fernández


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Your NBA Champion Portland TrailBlazers!*



MrWonderful said:


> Starting at Forward, 2009-10 Scoring Champion, from Texas: LaMarcus Aldridge
> 
> Starting at Forward, Last Season's NBA Finals MVP, from Starkville HS: Travis Outlaw


I can't decide which is less likely, Aldridge leading the league in scoring or Outlaw being a Finals MVP.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

C Oden
PF Aldridge
SF Batum
SG Roy
PG Nate Bishop

Hey... this is MY starting lineup!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Your NBA Champion Portland TrailBlazers!*



Minstrel said:


> I can't decide which is less likely, Aldridge leading the league in scoring or Outlaw being a Finals MVP.


scoring title is far less likely. It's not as hard for a role player to get MVP in the finals...not likely in itself, but more likely.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i expect it will be the same as their starting lineup to end this season

pg - bayless
sg - roy
sf - webster
pf - aldridge
c - oden

the only spot that i really think could change is webster. outlaw could be the starter or that could be a position they try to address elsewhere. if batum becomes that guy, great but i've never seen the guy play(and assume most here haven't either) so i'm not sure those should be the expectations from him.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Bayless Roy Batum Aldridge Oden


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

G- Brandon Roy
G- Rudy Fernandez
SF- Nicolas Batum
PF- LaMarcus Aldridge
C- Greg Oden


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Bayless and Batum.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Your NBA Champion Portland TrailBlazers!*



Dan said:


> scoring title is far less likely. It's not as hard for a role player to get MVP in the finals


Really? In the NFL, mediocre players win Super Bowl MVP all the time, but what was the last role-player to win Finals MVP? Finals MVP is generally given to the player who dominated the most for the winning team. Against teams as good as Finals teams tend to be, role-players virtually never are dominant over a seven-game series.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Your NBA Champion Portland TrailBlazers!*



Minstrel said:


> Really? In the NFL, mediocre players win Super Bowl MVP all the time, but what was the last role-player to win Finals MVP? Finals MVP is generally given to the player who dominated the most for the winning team. Against teams as good as Finals teams tend to be, role-players virtually never are dominant over a seven-game series.


Im saying that LaMarcus winning the scoring title isn't as hard as Outlaw winning the MVP of the finals


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Your NBA Champion Portland TrailBlazers!*



Dan said:


> Im saying that LaMarcus winning the scoring title isn't as hard as Outlaw winning the MVP of the finals


you must have mistyped:


> scoring title is far less likely.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Your NBA Champion Portland TrailBlazers!*



Dan said:


> Im saying that LaMarcus winning the scoring title isn't as hard as Outlaw winning the MVP of the finals


Maybe. I put both at about 0%.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Your NBA Champion Portland TrailBlazers!*



Minstrel said:


> Maybe. I put both at about 0%.


well, see, if I was in my younger days (and not the mature old man I am now) I'd go on a 10 page diatribe about how wrong you are, and how much of a walking renob you are.

But I'll save that for the IM I'm about to send you.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Your NBA Champion Portland TrailBlazers!*



rocketeer said:


> you must have mistyped:


You're right, I re-wrote it a little double negatively.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Your NBA Champion Portland TrailBlazers!*



Dan said:


> Im saying that LaMarcus winning the scoring title isn't as hard as Outlaw winning the MVP of the finals


Sorry, reverse those. LaMarcus winning the scoring title IS harder than Outlaw winning the MVP of the finals.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Your NBA Champion Portland TrailBlazers!*



Dan said:


> well, see, if I was in my younger days (and not the mature old man I am now) I'd go on a 10 page diatribe about how wrong you are, and how much of a walking renob you are.
> 
> But I'll save that for the IM I'm about to send you.


Yes. When you were younger, you did rant a lot about your incorrect claims. I'm glad you're more mature now about your faulty assertions.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Your NBA Champion Portland TrailBlazers!*



Minstrel said:


> Yes. When you were younger, you did rant a lot about your incorrect claims. I'm glad you're more mature now about your faulty assertions.


Check my IM for my response.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

As per your request, Minstrel, here it is.

Sung to the Beach Boys song "Do it again"


> It's automatic when I talk with old friends
> The conversation turns to Blazers we knew when their
> wins were lots and often and the MC was the place to go.
> 
> ...


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Nate4Prez said:


> Since people are putting Kobe in the mix...
> 
> I go with...
> Chris Paul
> ...


Dwight Howard over Greg Oden? Huh?


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Your NBA Champion Portland TrailBlazers!*



Minstrel said:


> Really? In the NFL, mediocre players win Super Bowl MVP all the time, but what was the last role-player to win Finals MVP? Finals MVP is generally given to the player who dominated the most for the winning team. Against teams as good as Finals teams tend to be, role-players virtually never are dominant over a seven-game series.


The closest I've seen a role player come to winning Finals MVP was 2001 was when you could've made a case for Derek Fisher. Yes, Shaq was his usual dominant self, but Fisher shot AMAZINGLY from three point line hitting huge shot after huge shot after huge shot.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

My team:

Bayless
Roy
James
Aldridge
Oden


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

KingSpeed said:


> My team:
> 
> Bayless
> Roy
> ...


Which one? Jesse, Rick, or Kevin?


----------



## LOTBFan (Jul 4, 2008)

Roy
Oden
LA
Bayless
Williams

threepeat too!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

nikolokolus said:


> Which one? Jesse, Rick, or Kevin?


lol


----------



## jc4 (May 28, 2008)

Bayless
Roy
Batum
Aldridge
Oden


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Im gonna post what I think the entire rotation will be in 3 years..

PG- Jerryd Bayless/Petteri Koponen
SG- Brandon Roy/Rudy Fernandez
SF- Nicolas Batum/Travis Outlaw
PF- LaMarcus Aldridge/Channing Frye
C- Greg Oden/Joel Pryzbilla

We dont make any big FA signings the summer of 2009, becuase this season we win 52-55 games and everyone impresses. Frye is re-signed, because he is a ideal backup big. 

Blake and Webster are gone within 3 years. Webster gets a hefty payday elsewhere and we realize Batum/Outlaw are a better combo anyways. We simply let Blake go after Petteri pushes him for minutes 2 years in a row.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Cant believe the love Batum is getting, the guy was the 24th pick in the draft and regarded as a long term project and most of ya all think hes gonna be our starting SF?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Draco said:


> Cant believe the love Batum is getting, the guy was the 24th pick in the draft and regarded as a long term project and most of ya all think hes gonna be our starting SF?


you're surprised by this? honestly? Blazer fans almost always think the players the team drafted in the post-lotto draft are going to be super great.

I think we should be happy if Batum has as good as Outlaw is.

Batum is just this years Sergio.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Dan said:


> you're surprised by this? honestly? Blazer fans almost always think the players the team drafted in the post-lotto draft are going to be super great.
> 
> I think we should be happy if Batum has as good as Outlaw is.
> 
> Batum is just this years Sergio.


I dunno, check out Batum in this highlight reel:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUbhZcxxPvs&feature=related

There's plenty of reasons for being excited. Sha-pow-pow!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Nightfly said:


> I dunno, check out Batum in this highlight reel:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUbhZcxxPvs&feature=related
> 
> There's plenty of reasons for being excited. Sha-pow-pow!


Looking at those highlights does give one reason to believe he could be something good, but my point stands.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Dan said:


> I think we should be happy if Batum has as good as Outlaw is.
> 
> Batum is just this years Sergio.


Why do you hate Kevin Pritchard?


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Nightfly said:


> I dunno, check out Batum in this highlight reel:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUbhZcxxPvs&feature=related
> 
> There's plenty of reasons for being excited. Sha-pow-pow!


That excited me. Very much.

Thanks for linking. So rarely get European clips here in the States.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Minstrel said:


> Why do you hate Kevin Pritchard?


two words.

Comb. Over.


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

Oden
LMA
Batum
Roy
Kaponen

No doubt. I hope we keep our guys. I don't wanna trade anyone else!!! I like our squad.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

Bayless
Roy
Outlaw
Aldridge
Oden

Try and stop this starting unit. Go ahead, I dare ya. Bayless is the perfect running mate for Roy. Oden, Aldridge and Outlaw are going to block shots like we've never seen before.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Koponen
Roy
Outlaw
Aldridge
Oden


----------

